# Vespers



## C William (Jul 6, 2011)

Dear forum

I am new to this site today and have a question to start with, if I may...

I am looking to buy a vesper or similar, for use in Sharm el Sheikh. Does anyone know if a licence is needed to drive it, if I am a UK citizen? 

Is there an offical government site that someone could receommend for these sorts of practical but necessary questions!

Many thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

C William said:


> Dear forum
> 
> I am new to this site today and have a question to start with, if I may...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum I am sure someone will be along to maser your questions


----------



## C William (Jul 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Welcome to the forum I am sure someone will be along to maser your questions


Thanks so! I have been travelling forwards and backwards to Sharm El Sheikh for 3 years now, having travelled around Egypt for nearly 10 years before that. 

I own property out there too

I intend to move over to the Red Sea area to live full time (when the purse allows!) so I hope that I may be able to help answer other peoples questions too!


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would think that you need a motorcycle license, or an international drivers license with a motorcycle endorsement. However I am not 100%, for example in the US if the moped (vespa) is less than 50cc you can use your regular (car) drivers license without a motorcycle endorsement.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

You mean a scooter? Technically you need a license, but very few has one. Easy to get though if you have a UK license for it.


----------



## C William (Jul 6, 2011)

gerhardme1954 said:


> You mean a scooter? Technically you need a license, but very few has one. Easy to get though if you have a UK license for it.


Cheers for that. I note that the military check patrols of "anything" on the road has increased double fold in Sharm el Sheikh, since the revolution. Wondering what the fine would be!


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

They'll impound your vehicle I believe.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Try a Coptic church, early evening time?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PoleDancer said:


> Try a Coptic church, early evening time?


I was actually thinking 

Little Boy kneels at the foot of the bed,
Droops on the little hands little gold head.
Hush! Hush! Whisper who dares!
Christopher Robin is saying his prayers.

God bless Mummy. I know that's right.
Wasn't it fun in the bath to-night?
The cold's so cold, and the hot's so hot.
Oh! God bless Daddy - I quite forgot.

If I open my fingers a little bit more,
I can see Nanny's dressing-gown on the door.
It's a beautiful blue, but it hasn't a hood.
Oh! God bless Nanny and make her good.

Mine has a hood, and I lie in bed,
And pull the hood right over my head,
And I shut my eyes, and I curl up small,
And nobody knows that I'm there at all.

Oh! Thank you, God, for a lovely day.
And what was the other I had to say?
I said "Bless Daddy," so what can it be?
Oh! Now I remember it. God bless Me.

Little Boy kneels at the foot of the bed,
Droops on the little hands little gold head.
Hush! Hush! Whisper who dares!
Christopher Robin is saying his prayers.



One of my favourites


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was actually thinking
> 
> Little Boy kneels at the foot of the bed,
> Droops on the little hands little gold head.
> ...


Was dying to point out what vespers are but didn't want to appear rude to a new poster.......vespers are evening prays....vespa's are those things that the mods rode about on in the 60's


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Was dying to point out what vespers are but didn't want to appear rude to a new poster.......vespers are evening prays....vespa's are those things that the mods rode about on in the 60's


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was actually thinking
> 
> Little Boy kneels at the foot of the bed,
> Droops on the little hands little gold head.
> ...


This is the one i meant to ....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## C William (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi

I noticed the typo 5 mins after starting the thread. Is there no way of editing the title once posted? Helpful for the future.

Teach me to post whilst at work!


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, O/K, being from South Africa I was not familiar with brand names for scooters. We kind of did not have the European/Italian view of scooters. Back home, if you were a young man and you bought a Vespa, which was available, you were considered a serious geek, and a very strange boy. Boys rode 50cc Japanese bikes in High school, and those were traded in for (if you were lucky), for a monster 500cc triple cylinder two-stroke Kawasaki that, at the time,(sixties) could do about 170Km before it reached the second traffic lights. Scooters, the modern version only became cool fairly recently.


----------

